# Best Air Filtration System for 12' X 20' Shop?



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm finally reaching into the wallet for an air filtration system for my 12' X 20' one-car garage/shop. I'd like to spend under $400 and get something that does the job (quiet would be a bonus) without too much maintenance. Is there a unit in this price range that fits my shop? Jet? Powermatic? Delta? Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like my Jet*

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5489&cookietest=1
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/0/7332/Jet-Air-Filtration-System--Model-AFS-1000B.aspx
Remote control, 3 speeds, $300.... works great.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

If you are asking about the fine dust system then for my money there is none better than the JDS 750. That is the one I have been using for many many years. 3 speed, timer, remote control :yes:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

If you are asking about the fine dust system then for my money there is none better than the JDS 750. That is the one I have been using for many many years. 3 speed, timer, remote control :yes:

Amazon.com: JDS 750-ER 14022 3 Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

If I might be allowed, I would like to expand the question. If a person had the AF system(s) mentioned above, how important would the micron rating of a dust collector be? Would you still need to look at the 1,2 or 5 micron bags?


----------



## Jacktoo (Oct 8, 2009)

I have two Jet's in my shop, but I think any of them will do a fine job for you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Always collect as much dust at the source!*



Skeaterbait said:


> If I might be allowed, I would like to expand the question. If a person had the AF system(s) mentioned above, how important would the micron rating of a dust collector be? Would you still need to look at the 1,2 or 5 micron bags?


Once it leaves the source you have a problem. There is no solution except to separately filter the room air or wear a whole/full face dust collecting mask. Not my idea of user friendly! You need 3 types of dust management devices: 
A good shop vac or 2 or 3 .....
A Dust collector system, minimum 1 HP, a 2 micron minimum. 
A whole room air filtration device.( This can be a shop made unit with a furnace blower motor and suitable filters.) Harbor Freight has about the cheapest one, but the micron level is too large if I recall.
Let's see $300. ...that's less than a dollar a day for clean air for 1 year. A bottle of Coke is $1.39......
No point in killing ourselves trying to have fun. That would be "extreme" woodworking! :laughing: bill


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

My shop is 11' X 19'. So I think my system would work. 
I have a Delta AP400 that I use as a roll around unit for 1 machine at a time. (That's all I'm capable of using)
Also, the Delta 50-875 ambient air filter is hung centrally in my shop and I usually just run it on low speed.
A Shop-Vac is used for sanding and general cleanup.
All together this works very well for me and the shop stays clean enough that I feel safe breathing the air in there. :yes:


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I got two small shops seperated with wall and wide door between them. Each room is 11'x18'. I got the Jet AFS-1000B and have no problems with airborne dust ilke prior to installin the Jet. My rooms lack height, so I mounted the Jet to the center wall. I think it comes with the 1 micron pocket filter.


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice, everyone. I cheaped out and ordered the Jet Benchtop AFS-400 from Woodcraft. It retails at $179.99, but with Jet's 15% "Black Friday" discount, I got it for $152.99. The specs say it's supposed to filter a 20'x20'x8' shop and my shop is only 12'x20'x10' so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I know it's not a ceiling mount, but I have a small platform above my door where it will fit nicely. It doesn't arrive until next week and when it does, I'll let you know if it was worth it.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

An easy suppliment to your shop is to take a 20" box fan with 3pc 20x20 furnace filters wire fastened to the intake side. have a few extra so when filter #1 gets wasted, you rotate #2 to the front and add the new one closest to the fan grill. It is amazing how much dust a simple contraption will collect. Some have made boxes to house filters snug against fan to improve efficiency. We use four in our shop along with Delta fiters and duct collectors at each large machine. The fan filters are very portable and help control direction of shop airflow.


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

windstorm said:


> Thanks for all your advice, everyone. I cheaped out and ordered the Jet Benchtop AFS-400 from Woodcraft. It retails at $179.99, but with Jet's 15% "Black Friday" discount, I got it for $152.99. The specs say it's supposed to filter a 20'x20'x8' shop and my shop is only 12'x20'x10' so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I know it's not a ceiling mount, but I have a small platform above my door where it will fit nicely. It doesn't arrive until next week and when it does, I'll let you know if it was worth it.



I was thinking about picking up this unit. Please let us know how well it works.


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

I built this one about 8 years ago and it does one hell of a job cleaning my 20 x 28 shop. I'm going to make a second one and place it on the opposite wall for even better filtration.


----------

